# bargain first bit of kit



## danp83

ive decided to start training at home in the near future so been looking at power rack ect to buy bit by bit over the next few months and last night grabbed myself a 7ft bar with 2 15kg plates for £15 and was only ten mins up the road, well pleased as its the 1st step to my home gym and ive seen just bars for double that price, also thinking i might grab the ultimate power rack from british fitness next week so now just need a bench and some more plates and i can make a start,,,good times ahead


----------



## Aguz

Absolute bargain, been looking for weights, can't find anything close to that price. Are those Olympic weights?, also have bought the same rack from British fitness. Can't wait for delivery.


----------



## husky

check your local gumtree mate, savings galore on there


----------



## Aguz

I have mate, live in london. Cant seem to find a bargain, ridiculous prices.


----------



## danp83

picked up a bodymax bench yesterday for 50 quid aswell, cant remember the exact one but its normally £ 200 and is £150 at the min at power house


----------



## Aguz

crickey, of gumtree as well?? which area do you live in??, cant find nothing in London.


----------



## danp83

yep gumtree, was in clacton so was a hour an a half drive but got there and back for £20 in my missus 206 and weather was nice so had some food and walk on the front so was worth it, you have to search gumtree in a weird way i find, if you type in weights you get better results, what are you after?


----------



## Aguz

Lol, after a bench and weights. Been looking for weeks, can't find anything.


----------



## danp83

il keep an eye out mate, what exactly are you after weight wise? im guessing olympic plates but how many kg you after? im thinking if i find some if theres alot of weight we could both chip in for it, where in ldn you from?


----------



## danp83

aguz can you send me a link to the review of the rack you have just got, i want to order but would like to read a bit 1st


----------



## Aguz

Looking for about 100kg, live in east london. What do you mean by a review of the rack? Do you mean the link? If so, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-w-LAT-PUL-for-ARM-CURLS-SEATED-ROW-PULL-UP-MULTI-GYM-OLYMPIC-/150981173744?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item23272de1f0,

If you mean a review that has been done by another user on UKM, http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/equipment/193465-power-rack-review.html


----------



## Aguz

Should be delivered next week, if you want to wait, I'll give you a personal review once I receive it, however I wouldn't take the risk as the price may go up/run out of stock.


----------



## danp83

where bouts in east? theres a shop on ebay that that is in walthamstow that deliver or you can go and pick up, il see if i can find it quickly


----------



## danp83

Aguz said:


> Should be delivered next week, if you want to wait, I'll give you a personal review once I receive it, however I wouldn't take the risk as the price may go up/run out of stock.


thats what i was worried about, think il just order it now


----------



## danp83

type in world of health and leisure as 1 word on ebay and it should take you there,,,,,just found a 105kg package that comes with barbell and 2 dumbells for £232


----------



## Aguz

Yeah, looking back at review of the rack on UKM, British Fitness did put the price up after a while, plus this is the cheapest he's ever sold it, think it was £245 before. Iv just checked his stock, hes got 27 available in stock for black. However you cant guarantee that the price wont rise.


----------



## Aguz

Cheers mate will have a look.


----------



## Aguz

I found a seller selling 100kg for £50. Only problem is there standard weights, not olly. Is it worth it? Iv already got a collection of standard weights and could order the beefy bar which is rated higher than a normal barbell. Would work out cheaper for me.


----------



## danp83

just ordered it


----------



## Guest

danp83 said:


> type in world of health and leisure as 1 word on ebay and it should take you there,,,,,just found a 105kg package that comes with barbell and 2 dumbells for £232


Mate, I was going to get them. Instead wen't to power house fitness. Already got 4x5kg plates and 4x2.5kg plates.

So just got, 12x5kg, 8x1.25kg plates, two Oly DB handles, and got 4 l-screw collars for £137.

Works out to about £190 ish if you buy enough to make 2 52.5kg dumbells there. And if you ring up you get money knocked off straight away.

I tried ringing that ebay shop, got no answer and left a message as well!

Plus there delivery is £20!


----------



## Guest

Aguz said:


> I found a seller selling 100kg for £50. Only problem is there standard weights, not olly. Is it worth it? Iv already got a collection of standard weights and could order the beefy bar which is rated higher than a normal barbell. Would work out cheaper for me.


All about saving money mate! Might as well go for it!

I've got probably 30kg 1inch hole plates I would sell


----------



## danp83

****e ordered silver should of gone for black, oh well


----------



## Aguz

Come across health and leisure before, even been to his warehouse. Over priced in my opinion.

Quality Dan we should receive the rack together. Cant wait to use it.

@Jd123, exactly my thought, save money. What size are the plates and where are you based?

Thanks


----------



## Aguz

lol, give him an email, i'm sure he can change the order.


----------



## Guest

Aguz said:


> Come across health and leisure before, even been to his warehouse. Over priced in my opinion.
> 
> Quality Dan we should receive the rack together. Cant wait to use it.
> 
> @Jd123, exactly my thought, save money. What size are the plates and where are you based?
> 
> Thanks


will need to check what I have mate! Will let you know next week as I am not home


----------



## Aguz

No worries mate.


----------



## danp83

do you know the email add beacause just remembered the email that my ebay account is linked to is no longer working so dont want them not to be able to contact me if theres a prob, what colour did you order?


----------



## Aguz

[email protected], 07949 792370. That's the email and number for British Fitness, I went for black. Cant go wrong with gloss black.


----------



## Guest

danp83 said:


> do you know the email add beacause just remembered the email that my ebay account is linked to is no longer working so dont want them not to be able to contact me if theres a prob, what colour did you order?


I spoke to the bloke before.

Sent a message over ebay. He didn't respond to my email


----------



## danp83

cheers fellas il give him a bell tomorow....be interesting to see how easy it is to put up, sod it il stick with silver, its a bit brighter and wont look so gloomy on them cold winter nights


----------



## Aguz

lol, gonna be a two man job to put the rack up.


----------



## danp83

il have to rope my missus into helping me, luckily she good and putting things together


----------



## Aguz

@danp83, has yours been delivered yet mate? Mine was supposed to be delivered today, got an email from UK mail saying its been delayed.


----------



## danp83

no mine wasnt delivered either mate, ive not heard anything either but my ebay account is linked to an old email address so might be why.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Looks like I've been lucky then. Scheduled for 12-4 pm and got it this morning before 9am 3 x boxes totalling 82kg!! Looking forward to getting it set up.


----------



## danp83

where you from scotty?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

danp83 said:


> where you from scotty?


East Yorkshire, Hull.


----------



## danp83

gym arrived today so going to clear my garage and put some flooring down then get it up and running, cant effing wait

aguz...did yours come yet mate?


----------



## danp83

gyms up feels nice and sturdy just got to assemble the pully and im good to go

did you get yours up ok scotty?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

danp83 said:


> gyms up feels nice and sturdy just got to assemble the pully and im good to go
> 
> did you get yours up ok scotty?


Yes, all went up okay, although it's a bit tight in the garage and had to be positioned between joists so it would fit in. Really pleased with it and will give it a good go tonight with back and triceps.

One thing I would do is spray the chrome bar for the lat pully with a good silicone spray such as Louvre Glide (pic attached). Make a hell of a difference to the pully action, much smoother even though it wasn't bad to start with.

Just need a few larger plates when I find some cheap enough.


----------



## danp83

looks good mate, you have about the same amount of space as me, have you had a chance to have a good workout on it yet?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

First workout in about 20 mins, looking forward to it. Back and triceps.


----------



## danp83

lucky fcuker il have to wait till monday now, hopefully get the pulley sorted sunday evening ready for monday, was the pully bit hard to assemble?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

The 6 pulleys consist of two types that are 3 x A and 3 x B. To me they look exactly the same apart from the 3 bolts without the black spacers go through 3 and not the others. Easy to assemble though. The longer cable goes to the bottom. You'll be fine with it I'm sure, good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## danp83

gona have a go at doing it once ive dropped my son back later so hopefully wont be to hard, il report bk later


----------



## Scotty6Pack

danp83 said:


> gona have a go at doing it once ive dropped my son back later so hopefully wont be to hard, il report bk later


Had a good workout on mine now and it's brilliant for the money. I'm going to be aching for the next week


----------



## Aguz

Sorry lads, haven't been on much this week. Received mine on Wednesday morning. Set it up within a few hours. Honestly best kit I have bought, absolute bargain for the price. Feels solid, pulley is smooth and looks slick in black. Have done a few workouts and can't fault it. Loving it.


----------



## danp83

finally got mine finished tonight so gona hit chest tomorow, im really impressed with it looks and feels good


----------

